# Weekend Trip to Key Largo



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Boat? Yak? Shore? Bridge?


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

There just is not a lot of undeveloped (private) space left in Key Largo for fishing without a boat, then there are limited boat ramps to launch.

Best idea would be to hire a guide. maybe Bud & Mary's (Islamorada) and rent a small boat, but it would be a shallow running skiff.. do a little snapper fishing on the inshore reefs.


----------

